# I Voted



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I hope you did too. 

Thanks, that is all.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I hope you did too.
> 
> Thanks, that is all.


Me2.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Last week for me. Gotta love early voting!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Done, it took me longer to walk across the street to my polling place than it did to vote.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

I voted!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

[attachment=0:1cdh3mi8]No Swinging.jpg[/attachment:1cdh3mi8]


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> [attachment=0:s7va0cmi]No Swinging.jpg[/attachment:s7va0cmi]


ROFL...+1


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> [attachment=0:1jf20i3w]No Swinging.jpg[/attachment:1jf20i3w]


Hey, but you at least had the option to tell Herbie to go away and some judges, right? :lol:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Early voted last week. Will be so glad when its all over and the TV ads and robocalls cease...I hope anyways.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My brother lives in Florida. He said the commercials have been non-stop. And the upside to him is he's been able to watch a football game without seeing a single commercial for male enhancement products. So that is a good thing I guess.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I was told I received 4 votes for the Presidency today. Apparently I became the protest vote amongst teachers at my school. :lol:


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

RON PAUL WRITE IN!!!!!!


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

So, what about the 2016 campaign? Too early to start? :shock:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > [attachment=0:3mtnhny0]No Swinging.jpg[/attachment:3mtnhny0]
> ...


Yep.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> LOAH said:
> 
> 
> > GaryFish said:
> ...


I wrote in Hank Patterson for governor. Snap it!!


----------

